# Transferring recordings from TV



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm currently copying recordings of Beethoven symphonies on my TV to my laptop using a program called Audio Cleaning Lab. This creates a wav file which I can then cut into the movements and convert (but have to use a different program as conversion costs extra) into mp3 or wma for use on my Cowon S9.

However, I can't monitor the recording as it's being made - except through the visual volume meter. I also have an old copy of the program which won't run on Windows 7 on my brand new laptop, so I can't take advantage of the much larger hard drive.

Can anyone recommend any programs - ideally freeware, but willing to pay for excellence - that could solve either of my problems?

(BTW, I'm not going to ask if such recording is illegal, as I think I know the answer!)


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

What is the format of the TV programs? Is it video tape, optical disk, etc?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

Just recorded straight to the hard drive of the attached Sky+ box. I connect from the audio out (2 RCA plugs) into the laptop's mic socket.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Audacity http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ is one of the better audio recorders and editors out there, although can take a bit of work to get used to there are lots of tutorials online. It can also convert to mp3 although doing that as a separate final stage once you have edited and split a WAV is probably preferable anyway

Not sure what you want to do with monitoring the recording but if you are copying from the sky+ box an already recorded program rather than something live it is best to do several test recordings anyway until you get it right.

If you really want to use Audio Cleaning Lab on win7 one trick that might make it work is compatibility settings, depending on why it won't run. Click on the executable with the right mouse button, from the menu choose Properties then the Compatibility tab, there you can choose an earlier version of windows to emulate.


----------

